# Dell Error Code 0141 No Drive Detected



## robrobbery (Sep 28, 2008)

I found an old thread about this here, but my problem is a little different. I only get this error intermittently, maybe once a week. I have a new Dell Studio laptop. I will turn it on as usual but sometimes I get a lot of beeping and the "Error Code 2000-0141 No Drive Detected" message. After I run the onboard diagnostic the computer will boot normally.

Why does the drive fail only intermittently? I thought if it was a bad drive it would always be a bad drive. Or is it that there is some faulty connection? Sending the laptop back will cost me weeks or months without a computer.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The thread you linked to is exactly your same problem. Here are the possibilities:
 There is an intermittent drive failure that will eventually become permanent.
 There is an intermittent main board failure that will eventually become permanent.
 There is a bad connection between the drive and the main board that shows up occasionally (not likely)
You had better back up your data daily to external media because recovering data from a failed hard disk starts at around a thousand dollars and that is for small disks. Turn-around time is usually two weeks or more.


----------



## robrobbery (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I just got a response from Dell Support who said that static electricity was the cause. Their solution is to unplug all USB hardware, the AC adaptor and the battery, and then re-insert. It sounds like a dubious answer. 

I do regular data backups just in case. I am fully expecting the drive to fail completely, so I want to send it back to Dell.

Could static electricity really cause such a problem on a weekly or bi-weekly basis? Isn't that just poor design?


----------

